# lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick?



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

Which rims look the most beautiful on Mrk IVs? 
RS4








BBS CH








OETTINGER RE








PRODRIVE PFF7








SSR COMPETITION








SPORTEC MONO/10








IF i had $$$, i would get Sportec!! 19"


















_Modified by so gti at 12:15 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## Str8desi84 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

ah hell .. $4000 and you picked those?!?!

I'll take BBS LM please.


----------



## TR04gli (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

For the sake of your poll you might label each pic so people who dont spend every waking moment on vortex know which is which. I knew which were which, but the same might not be true for everyone....
chris


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

bbs lm's, volk te37, volk se37, or two hre's


----------



## cuski (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Str8desi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_ah hell .. $4000 and you picked those?!?!

I concur







....
But I'd go for Projektzwo P2s instead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lerker (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (FthElemnt)*


_Quote »_...two hre's









HA!


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Str8desi84)*

I would take some HREs custom to whatever you want for 4 grand.
The Sportecs are crazy heavy but georgeous sitting still and pure sex when spinning. (Owned them).
The CHs are sick but becoming the new over done wheel on Vortex. But I love them, so who cares.
The SSR are sick, but defintley in ones own taste. I love them. 
The PFF7s are by far the best, (







) I have them for sale so I have to try!! 



_Modified by GTI*VR6 at 11:10 AM 5-1-2003_


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

which wheel goes with what name??


----------



## elgo (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (GTI*VR6)*

the sportec are nice but you have to be very carefull with them


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (elgo)*

3 piece OZ supperlegs in 19". but i dont have four grand so im gonna stick with my montes


----------



## deisel (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (alpineskiman)*

19" TSW Pin Drives!!!! THose wheels are the hottness


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (alpineskiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_ah hell .. $4000 and you picked those?!?!


if i had 4k to spend on rims, i would never go with anything mainstream - not even HRE - something so weird that nobody has ever heard about it... the rim would have to be shipped overseas from some country that nobody has ever heard of - it must have an obnoxious lip, and the purdiest mesh that anyone has ever seen... thats what i would do


----------



## kn7671 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

You asked which was the most beautiful, not the most sporting look, or agressive look, so the RS4 has that beauty appeal.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (kn7671)*

None VF enginering SUPER CHARGER TY......


----------



## VDUB725 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

18x8 RS$ Replica Wheels are $995 plus shipping. Your going to get $3000 tires?!??!


----------



## VDUB725 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_None VF enginering SUPER CHARGER TY......

Considering he has a 1.8t, I'd probably go with stage 3 turbo and not downgrading to a supercharger.........


----------



## jetta-manic-4 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

def go wither RS4, bbs, or the oettinger......keep it volks related and euro style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ee-gti (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (jetta-manic-4)*

LMs like on my GTI. Thought about the other top candidates, like HRE, Volk, etc., but nothing fits a VW better than BBS.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Xanthazar)*

none


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (robin_lantigua)*

Volk's


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (TheDeer)*

IMO, DTM Kreuz 20 in high polish. Those are nice!!










_Modified by Nox at 6:26 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## Ferris Buehler (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

Wow $4G, I'd say stock rims will do, I'd hit a Big Screen TV and a slurpee.


----------



## flow vdub (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Nox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nox* »_IMO, DTM Kreuz 20 in high polish. Those are nice!!

or any of the dtm kruez rims, you have 4 grand, you can get anything you want practically. 
plus if you get kruez rims you get free sun glasses.....ooooooooooooooo


----------



## dubmata (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

If I had 4g to burn on wheels I'd take either one of those:
(Tracer Tech 1)








(IForged Seneka)










_Modified by dubmata at 10:37 AM 5-1-2003_


----------



## Barcad (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (flow vdub)*

APR Stage III


----------



## dubmata (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Barcad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barcad* »_APR Stage III

$4,000 aren't going to get you anywhere near a Stage III kit. Sure, you'd get the parts but there is still installation, upgraded clutch, upgraded brakes, LSD etc etc.


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (dubmata)*

HRE 540 or..


----------



## burdelli (May 3, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Str8desi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_ah hell .. $4000 and you picked those?!?!

I'll take BBS LM please.

Seriously!







For that kind of money, you can get muuuuuuch better wheels...


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (burdelli)*

Why don't you use some of that money to pay down the car a bit and refinance it. That way you'll save more money in the end and can buy $6000 wheels, or $10000 wheels with wheels that spin inside the wheels


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (burdelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burdelli* »_
Seriously!







For that kind of money, you can get muuuuuuch better wheels...









yeah you could get nice porsche wheels....or these are sweet:


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (dubmata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmata* »_
$4,000 aren't going to get you anywhere near a Stage III kit. Sure, you'd get the parts but there is still installation, upgraded clutch, upgraded brakes, LSD etc etc.

and to add... apr stage 3 doesnt include rims


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

Wheel post # 567,987 that should have been moved to the Wheel & Tire Forum. Moderators???????


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_bbs lm's, volk te37, volk se37, or two hre's









I would have to agree with that.








But as for this poll the RS4.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

IMO, $4k is way too much to be spending on wheels for a VW.
It's not that $4k wheels aren't worth $4k - there are plenty of great wheels that are worth $4k, but it's just that VWs aren't nice enough cars to warrant dumping that much for wheels. Just imagine a Hyundai Accent rolling around with 18" BBS RCs. Pretty ridiculous, if you ask me.
On the other hand, if you have a super-modified VW (like Gary H's car), it's a little more acceptable.
My personal rule is that you don't want to spend more than 10% of the value of the car on wheels. If you drive a $20k car, the most expensive set of wheels should be no more than $2k (that's $500/wheel and there are some GREAT wheels at that cost). This rule works even if you have a super-modified car. For example, if you've got a $20k car with $30k worth of mods, that's a $50k car. Spending $5k on wheels will probably work out.
It's all about balance. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Xanthazar)*

What ever rims come on a weeks worth of Ferrari F360 rental car


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

Out of the list of wheels you posted I would go with the CH's or the sportec's, but since you autox a lot I would suggest the SSR's.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (bjettin)*

the prodrives are only 1500.00


----------



## walteri (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (lynx8489)*

I would get these


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (walteri)*

I would get some HRE 446's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (cuski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cuski* »_
I concur







....
But I'd go for Projektzwo P2s instead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (Jedi801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jedi801* »_I would get some HRE 446's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice choice....


----------



## reflex-silver (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

BBS LM gets my vote!!!
damn you are rich, $4000 just for rims....


----------



## 4Runner (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (reflex-silver)*

Probably the Kerscher 5 Stars.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (kn7671)*

I'd definately rock the CH's


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (eastcoastbumps)*

i didnt expect this thread went to page 2.








I wanted to clear something. sorry for my poor english.
I meant what rims you would choose, only *IF* you have $4000 to spend on rims. this is not realistic situation....at least for me
unfortunately, I am not that rich....








what I wanted to see was what rims people really want on their car regardless $. those photoshops that I made are just selections I thought they are beautiful. 
some one said it's not that $4k wheels aren't worth $4k - there are plenty of great wheels that are worth $4k. I think thats true, and I didnt mean BBS LMs is the best because they are close to $4000. I made a situation *if* you have enough money to choose any kinds of rims that you think they will look awsome on you car, what would you choose??








lets see your favorite rims









_Modified by so gti at 5:44 PM 5-1-2003_

_Modified by so gti at 5:47 PM 5-1-2003_


_Modified by so gti at 5:49 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## damnryan (Jun 27, 2002)

Dude, you have 4 grand.
Lets say it together.....H.R.E.


----------



## DasoGTI (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (damnryan)*

4000$ and a 1.8T..... APR stage 3 is what I'd get.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (DasoGTI)*

SSR Competitions are nice


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

Buy my Sportec's and you'll have $1700 left over for other mods








Otherwise I vote for the BBS-CH from your list.
Now if we go off the list how about some BBS-LM's in 19"








Sam's car from Evolution Sports


_Modified by BoraSport at 4:06 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## MKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (mk4 turbo gti)*

BBS RS-GT or BBS RGR


----------



## VR603 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Str8desi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_ah hell .. $4000 and you picked those?!?!

I'll take BBS LM please.

ALL THE WAY WITH THE LM's........ best rims ever.


----------



## AxEgRyNdEr (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (MKIV GLI)*

i would suggest any kerscher wheel:


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (AxEgRyNdEr)*

Prodrive's!!!!
But if u have 4000 bucks... Dude get schmidt's!!!!


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

Moved to wheel and tire forum.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (NBracer8)*

Hmm...I could think of endless things to spend 4K on before I blew it on wheels







But since we are speaking hypothetically, I can't honestly say I've seen a better looking wheel for my application (Sequoia Green Mk3 Jetta), than a Borbet Type E (In my opinion of course). So I guess I'd just have some bad azz tires, and probably 6 spare sets of wheels...


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (AxEgRyNdEr)*

it's tough to choose...LM's at the top.,HRE..kerscher crowns, too.
if i had a 4k wheel budget for my MKIII, i'd probably get a set of BBS RS, and another set of wheels too...maybe forged porsche design 90s


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

there isn't a wheel on this planet, or in this galaxy, that i'd pay $4,000 for a set of. haven't checked neighbouring galaxies though.
obin


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Obin Robinson)*

I have to agree with a lot of the above statments in that if I had 4000 to spend on wheels I probably wouldnt choose any of those. I would try to get somthing that there is none of in the country, ultra wide (to go with some ultra wide body work







), and somthing that people have never seen/head of.....not BBS CH's, as nice as they are! You can't go wrong with BBS LM's...but the biggest I would get is 18"...19" are obviously very sweet but a little too big for our cars IMO. The sportecs are nice but cost no where near 4000. It sounds to me like you should choose a wheel that costs maybe 500 each (2k for the set) then spend the rest on somthing else, because it doesn't really seem like you know what to look for in an expensive wheel. Can't go wrong with some HRE's or Fiskes but those are more than 4000....In any case, good luck with your purchase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_
if i had 4k to spend on rims, i would never go with anything mainstream - not even HRE - something so weird that nobody has ever heard about it... the rim would have to be shipped overseas from some country that nobody has ever heard of - it must have an obnoxious lip, and the purdiest mesh that anyone has ever seen... thats what i would do









This is exactly what I was thinking. I would want a rim that people would piss their pants over and NOBODY would ever be able to find so I wouldn't have to see it become played out by the Vortex horde.


----------



## SpoolT4 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (UTdaneVW)*









Nothing beat Steel
but in truth, i'd go with the Audi RS4 Replica ... but in 17" not 18".


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

eghh...none of the above!
How can you leave out Dronell M-10's, BBS LMs, HRE 540's?!


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (sublimnl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sublimnl* »_eghh...none of the above!
How can you leave out Dronell M-10's, BBS LMs, HRE 540's?!









Because, dare I say it, BBS LMs are not all that (flame suit on) and Dronells are discontinued, so good luck getting them.
I would agree on something from HRE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_
(flame suit on) 

LOL yeah, get ready








Dronells can be sourced, btw. I almost bought a set not long ago but backed out since they were only available in 19's and life is already rough enough as it is on 18's.


----------



## a2vwnick (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (sublimnl)*

one word *FIKSE* 









imho it just doesn't get more highend on the street








Im just not sure 4k will cover it


----------



## shnizep (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (so gti)*

OETTINGER !!!


----------



## xystein (May 8, 2003)

I would have gone for WORK-wheels
http://www.work-wheels.ch/uebersicht_3piece.htm


----------



## xystein (May 8, 2003)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (JLJetta)*

here are some WORK-wheels 8x17" on my former Polo...
as good as it gets


----------



## GTI2.0 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (xystein)*

yep I would go with Fiske, H.R.E. or Shmidt


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: (MKIV GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV GLI* »_BBS RS-GT or BBS RGR 

RS-GT. mmmmmmmmm BBS with dish!


----------



## 98blkgti (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (Str8desi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_ah hell .. $4000 and you picked those?!?!

I'll take BBS LM please.

HELL YES! LM all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: lets say you have $4000 to spend on rims, which one would you pick? (xystein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xystein* »_here are some WORK-wheels 8x17" on my former Polo...
as good as it gets











Ok do I even want to ask where to get these? For some reason I can't see THOSE being the next "played out wheel" on vortex just for the $$$$ factor...and....cough cough, prices?








edit: oh yes, and the 3rd page as been 0wn3d by me










_Modified by ScrubbinVeeDub at 7:02 PM 5-10-2003_


----------

